# Reparación de radio Noblex 7 mares



## hazard_1998 (Mar 25, 2009)

buenas, esta vez posteo para pedirles a los lectores ayuda para poder reparar una radio noblex 7 mares que de un dia para el otro falló, aparentemente es la etapa de salida, pero no pude encontrar el problema todavia, ya revise la fuente, esta es regulada y de tension negativa (transistor de paso PNP), pero me sigue apareciendo un zumbido grave de 50Hz en el parlante, no se sinceramente que tiene.... si alguien puede aportar ayuda sera bienvenida, ya que esta radio es un recuerdo familiar y no quiero tirarla (por mas que a mas de uno se le ocurra esa idea)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2009)

Pucha había visto el plano en un Vintage de radios.

Bajátelo de aquí: 

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/download.php?id=15329

Levantale el medio del pote de volumen a ver si es antes o después de ahí.

¿capacitor de fuente?

¿placa rajada?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2009)

Alimentala con la fuente de laboratorio en lugar de las pilas para separar si es la la fuente de la radio o tenes algo en corto que te tira abajo la tension.

Si la corriente es normal pero la radio sigue enferma entonces tal vez sea placa rajada (como sugiere 2Mts) o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 27, 2009)

Por favor Hazard... Que paso con esa radio?

No la abandones! No es como las otras! Es una radio fiel!  La 7 Mares, igual que la Carina, la Superplatino y la Spica no merecen la indiferencia ni el olvido.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 30, 2009)

juaaaa eduardo, por eso la quiero arreglar
solo que me falta tiempo y espacio, me acabo de mudar, y aparecio de vuelta dentro de una caja, dije, pucha, todavia esta para arreglar y yo sin tiempo ni lugar (no tengo mas mi laboratorio) y lo que recuerdo es que me mandaba 50Hz al parlante, y no pude ver por que, lo que habia encontrado era que la fuente regulada estaba pinchada, pero no la pude seguir por lo que explique mas arriba, el tema es que los bjt que tienen son con encapsulado metalico (creo que TO-05) y no creo poder reemplazarlos facilmente, ademas me falta la tapa del frente. yo con esa radio desde la costa atlantica escuchaba a la BBC a la noche.... tambien tuve una TONOMAC pero esa fallecio en defensa propia hace varios años ya....


----------



## janston (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas noches gente. 

Hoy me conseguí una radio Noblex 7 Mares nt118(la que no tiene FM). La verdad muy linda. El tema es que no funciona, jajaja. Primero noté que el sintonizador estaba medio durito, la desarmé y vi que tenía las plaquitas encimas, así que le puse uno de otra radio. Ahora mete ruido y al parecer sintoniza, pero no agarra ninguna radio. También tiene desconectado un terminal de la bobina, y ni idea de a dónde va. Existe algún manual o diagrama del circuito? o alguna idea de por dónde debería empezar?

Adjunto unas imágenes.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 8, 2012)

janston dijo:


> Buenas noches gente.
> 
> Hoy me conseguí una radio Noblex 7 Mares nt118(la que no tiene FM). La verdad muy linda. El tema es que no funciona, jajaja. Primero noté que el sintonizador estaba medio durito, la desarmé y vi que tenía las plaquitas encimas, así que le puse uno de otra radio. Ahora mete ruido y al parecer sintoniza, pero no agarra ninguna radio. También tiene desconectado un terminal de la bobina, y ni idea de a dónde va. Existe algún manual o diagrama del circuito? o alguna idea de por dónde debería empezar?
> 
> ...



Mira por aquí, es la 119, pero te puede orientar: http://wallastech.blogspot.com.es/2011/06/noblex-nt-119-7-mares-circuito.html


----------



## capitanp (Jun 8, 2012)

Podrias empezar por hecharle limpiacontactos a la botonera de seleccion de banda ya que un mal contacto solia interferir en uno de los OSC


----------



## janston (Jun 10, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Mira por aquí, es la 119, pero te puede orientar: http://wallastech.blogspot.com.es/2011/06/noblex-nt-119-7-mares-circuito.html



Uuh, buenísimo...lástima que ni se ve  pero un par de cositas me vinieron al pelo para solucionar el tema. Encontré 2 transistores desoldados, un condensador hinchado, mugre en los contactos(demasiada) y el condensador variable de sintonía que le había puesto también estaba jodido :/ así que también lo cambié. Después me tomé el trabajo de limpiarla toda con alcohol y repasé todas las soldaduras(la vida en estaño  ) También limpié la botonera como dijo capitanp y mejoró mucho.

Gracias por las respuestas eh.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

janston dijo:


> un condensador hinchado



Excelente equipo nunca vi uno asi tengo radios noblex, pero de 6 a 8 transistores también con ese pedazo de núcleo ferritoso y algunas con el tandem de radio a válvula (chapas al aire) lo que yo trato de hacer es cambiar todos los electrolíticos que encuentro como todos son viejos no lo dudo porque el tiempo hace estrago en esos componentes y también uso pilas porque a 220Vlinea agarras todas las señales de cargador de celular cargador de netbook etc  menos de las señales AM  cuando quiero conectarla a 220Vlinea uso un filtro que hice con 30 metro de cable de teléfono arrollado en un diámetro de 40Cm hace un self hermoso y purifica bastante la señal de los demás equipo hogareños bueno para que te explico seguro de esto sabes un montón un saludo que bueno que alguien cuide esta reliquias de nuestro país 

​


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola, trata de verificar el capacitor variable original que funcione y dejale el mismo si podes, tene en cuenta que vas a modificar el oscilador local con uno nuevo y vas a tener el doble de trabajo ponerlo como corresponde, es una excelente radio y una joyita de la electronica.
Saludos


----------



## janston (Jun 17, 2012)

Yo le mandé un capacitor variable de una radio "cualinche" (o sea sin marca, jaja) y anda una barbaridad. Obviamente no debe ser lo mismo, pero me puse a probar la radio con una antena que tengo de alambre y agarré radios de Holanda, EEUU, Brasil, Japón, España y otro país que ni idea porque no le entendí nada, ajajaj. Eso además de las locales, obviamente.
Si algún día me consigo uno original, se lo cambio. Pero por ahora excelente para mi.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## lor1012 (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro, mi nombre es leonardo soy tecnico. tengo en reparacion una radio noblex 7 mares con fm que al encenderla lo unico que hace es un zumbido, cambie los electroliticos de la fuente ,pero sigue igual, pienso encarar por el lado del amplificador de audio, me gustaria saber sus opiniones o si tienen algun dato para pasarme. muchas gracias. ...


----------



## dantonio (Ago 3, 2016)

Abre el archivo y en su interior encontrarás una acotación agregada que podría serte
útil en este caso.
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 3, 2016)

Eso si que es viejo!! me acuerdo que tratar de desarmarlas era toda una odisea.

Lo que mayormente generaba problemas en esas radios era la llave de cambio de bandas, todas hacian ruido y todas tenian falsos contacto, y esto fue cuando no eran tan viejas, a los tiempos actuales las llaves deben estar en pesimo estado, pero lo peor de todo es que hay que sacar todas las llaves juntas, sumado que los cables que no tienen indicacion de su posición, y si mal no recuerdo, por ahi era otra radio, habia cables soldados del lado de arriba de las llaves, en los pines.


----------



## Elb Albula (Oct 17, 2019)

Hola. Tengo un problema con una vieja radio Noblex 7 mares. Concretamente, la parte de las ondas cortas funciona, pero la  sección de AM no recibe ningún tipo de señales. Comprobé que al girar el carbón de la bobina osciladora, no sintoniza ninguna radio. El cableado en la antena de ferrite está normal y la llave selectora funciona en todos sus pines. ¿Alguno sabe a que puede deberse este inconveniente?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 17, 2019)

Trimer en corto...tanden en corto...se me ocurre en este momento, sin mediciones y pruebas es difícil adivinar.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 22, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Trimer en corto...tanden en corto...se me ocurre en este momento, sin mediciones y pruebas es difícil adivinar.


Quizás no esté en corto, tienes que tener en cuenta que puede (y debe) haber bobinas conectadas en paralelo para resonar a la frecuencia de recepción y por eso al medirlos dan cortocircuito. Para medir los tándem y trimmers bien, hay que desconectarlos del circuito.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 22, 2019)

Solo puse lo que se me ocurrió dado que es un receptor de radio de más de 30 años(si no me quedo corto).

Como es de imaginar la suciedad y el tándem que habrá ido y venido unas cuantas veces como para desgastarse y empezar a tener problemas de que se toquen las placas internamente(corto circuito) sobre todo en la sección de mayor capacidad(cantidad de placas....Onda media, AM).

Como ya dije antes sin mediciones y pruebas es difícil adivinar cuál puede ser el motivo y el interesado todavía no ha respondida nada aun. 

Seguramente cualquier cosa/s que esté defectuosa/s en el circuito del receptor y actúe en la parte del receptor de AM puede ser la causante entre ellos las bobinas, capacitores, transistores, resistencias, etc.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Mar 25, 2020)

Buenos días amigos del foro me encontré una radio Noblex 7 mares funcionando y noto que tiene distorsión en la salida adjunto vídeo


----------



## Torino (Dic 2, 2020)

Estimados tengo una radio 7 mares que antena exterior sugieren que le pueda poner? Una de 300ohm ?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 3, 2020)

Creo que todas las telescopicas que traían eran de 75ohms, tendras que adaptar la impedancia, pero ojo que una antena exterior en estos tiempos puede aumentar el ruido y las interferencias de emisoras de procedencia "dudosa".


----------

